# Eheim 2227 Professional



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

I just purchased a used 165 gallon with 2 Eheim 2227 Professional filters. They are wet/dry. My question is, can i mod them to do away with the wet/dry system, and just run them as a continuous filter? They tend to leak through the air chamber when turned off (aka power failure) and this chamber is put under pressure. I want to completely do away with the air/float chamber. Any ideas on how this could be done?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Did you get the owners manual with these filters? There is a section that explains how to use the filter for 'normal' continuous filtration by replacing some bio media and plugging the breather tube.

There is also a height restriction (between filter bottom & tank rim) on these filters that may be contributing to water leaking from the filter during a power off situation.

Here is the Eheim website, just scroll down the page to find your filter model. You may have to choose English to view the site. Also, the manual is written in multiple languages so you'll have to scroll through the manual to find the English version - http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index ... st=afilter


----------



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanx Deeda, I just basically reposted this same question, before realizing I had. Thanx again for the info I downloaded the manual.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I did see your 2nd post and the manual is for either model.

What is the distance from the bottom of the filter to the top rim of your tank? 
If it's more than 47", that might be causing some of your leaking problems. 
When purchased brand new, the filter comes with a spare orifice plug that is inserted into the IN port of the pump head that allows the filter to operate properly at a maximum installation height of 55". It's possible that you don't have this part and it's not really described or shown in the owners manual.


----------



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

54" from bottom of filter to rim of tank. Don't know about the plug, but I'd say I don't have this plug.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is actually a removable orifice. I've never seen one on any other filter before.

Well next time you have the pump head off the canister body, take a look and see if it looks like the factory installed orifice in the picture below.










Here is a view of both orifices side by side, the black one is standard and the white/clear one is for max height of 55".


----------



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine are the standard black, thank you so much! Now I going to try to order the white one. Thanx Again.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you can't find the orifice anywhere, you may be able to elevate the filter by placing some stable blocking underneath the canister base. Of course this will only work if you have the sufficient height to do it under your stand. I would probably do that as it is easier.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I just purchased one of these off Craigslist for $60. Have you done the continuous filter mode yet? Let me know how it works. If there are any flaws in doing this. The manual says temporary use for medicating. I am interested in knowing how it worked out.


----------

